
Output Redirection With Bash - askorkin
http://www.skorks.com/2009/09/output-redirection-with-bash/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Looking at your submissions, the most recent 30 (I didn't check further) are
all from the same web site, a web site whose name bears a remarkable
similarity to your username.

Also, most of them appear to be really, really trivial. Maybe that's just my
viewpoint, but really, redirection in Bash? Have you tested these in other
shells? Are they specific to Bash? Do they work in other operating systems?

Have you done anything other than write down something off the top of your
head?

Maybe I'm being unfair, but I expect things lunk to from HN to contain some
evidence of work being done. This, and all your other submissions, just look
like blog spam.

~~~
askorkin
I write about new things I learn, old things I've forgotten more than once
before, opinions on trends I see as well as my ideas about improving the
software craft in some way. I submit the stuff I write to 2-3 places to spread
it around, I figure that if I found it useful or interesting, other people
might find it useful or interesting also.

I don't hide the fact that I submit the things I write, I also don't spend
hours trawling the web for random things to submit. Instead I spend my time
learning new things, coming up with ideas and opinions, reading and writing
stuff in a format that others might find interesting.

I don't ask for votes or anything else from people, if they find what I write
interesting they will read it, if not - they won't. By submitting something I
give people a chance to read it and trust them to make up their own mind.

You find what I write trivial - don't read it. That's right, redirection in
bash, i can't tell you how many times I've forgotten how to do it, and how
many other people have as well. It is specific to bash, it doesn't work in
other shells, it doesn't work in other OS's, if it did I would have said so in
the article.

In this case, I've written something down off the top of my head; no offense
but what have you written down lately? I hope that before you go ahead and
label other people's work as spam, you will have produced a lot of high
quality content of your own that can put all this 'trivial' stuff to shame.
That's only fair right?

I am going to assume that your last 30 submissions were of the highest caliber
and were all both educational and insightful. I could check of course, but
instead I am going to go and learn something new and then write about it.

